# How to bond with a hand fed bird?



## my1littlebird1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello,

I got a hand fed budgie (Fluffy) a few days ago and I need some information/suggestion on how to proceed with bonding with the little one.

When I picked up my bird I was told for the first day to not interact with the bird other than sit next to the cage. So that's what I did. First day no interaction at all other than working next to the cage.

For the second day I was told to interact with the bird but limited interaction, a few times pick the bird up and have 15 minute sessions (just me no other members in the family). I followed this and when reaching into the cage out of the 3 times I tried to pick the bird up twice she was moving away from my finger so I slowly followed her and I pressed gently above legs to get her up on my finger. Fluffy stepped up on the finger and I took her out of the cage for the 15 minute session. Fluffy seemed comfortable on my finger and was curious to see what was going on around her.

Third day I was told a little more interaction. So on the 3rd day I picked her up a few more times. She is getting the idea of what I am trying to do when I gently push with the finger above legs and she steps up way faster but still sometimes moves away from my hand. She does not fly away or gets scared, it is more like "I don't know if I should come to you or not, don't trust you enough", at least that's what my inexperienced reading of Fluffy's body language is. But this and 2 additional things that I noticed got me to question if me picking her up from the cages is to soon or not. 1st is that if I have her on my finger and get close enough to the perch in the cage she jumps off my finger. 2nd is that in my last 2 sessions with her out of the cage she eventually flew off my finger and on the floor. When trying to pick her up from the floor she was trying to run away from my hand.

So, what should I do going forward? Should I continue to pick her up from the cage and have 15 min sessions? Or give her some time to accommodate more to the new environment? Appreciate your advice.

The breeder told me that after a few days she should be used to her new home and start to seek attention/want to interact with people.

Thanks.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It usually takes a couple of weeks for a new bird to be comfortable in its new home and not be terrified by things, so I would say that what you were told is definitely rushing it. How old is the bird? Were you able to observe the bird interacting with whoever raised it?


----------



## my1littlebird1 (Aug 1, 2021)

I have not asked exactly the age but very young. Picked her up this week and she has been eating on her own for a week. I don’t thinks she would be more than 7-8 weeks old.

I’ve only seen them with the bird when I picked her up and she was ok while perched on the finger. But it was only a minute or so, so I count not tell much.

At the moment I’m getting mixed reactions from the bird. She does not seem scared of hands at all but she does not want to be picked up all the time.

Just before posting I tried to pet her and she did not allow me to pet her head but 5 minutes later she seemed very ok with it. She stayed calm closing her eyes for 5 minutes while I pet her head.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Most birds do not like to be held or petted and I would not push it in her case. Be content if she hops onto your finger for now.


----------



## my1littlebird1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Cody said:


> Most birds do not like to be held or petted and I would not push it in her case. Be content if she hops onto your finger for now.


Ok. I’ll stop trying to pet her.
She does not hop on my finger at her own will, I am asking her to by gently pushing above legs.
I am trying to follow what the breeder instructed and the only way I know to get her out of the cage for 1 to 1 time is to get her on my finger as I mentioned above.
But again is what I’m doing ok or I’m rushing things? 
Where would you suggest I start with a hand fed bird?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You are rushing things. Just because a bird is hand fed it does not necessarily mean that they are hand tame it only means that a breeder has fed them after removing them from the parents and therefore should most likely be more comfortable around people. At only 7-8 weeks old there has not been enough time to actually have the bird be hand tamed and even if she was with the breeder, she is now in a new hone with new people and she needs time to get to know you and her surroundings. Having one to one time can be just you sitting by the cage talking to her it does not have to be a touching interaction.


----------



## my1littlebird1 (Aug 1, 2021)

@Cody since you are experienced with taming and bonding how would you proceed with a hand this bird? Like is said she is not afraid of hands just that she does not step up on her own and sometimes moves away when I try to get her to step up.
I would love to have a bird that wants to come and play with my family members and instructions that I’ve been given from the breeder are not the clearest. Please help me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Even hand fed budgies need time to settle into their new environment.
Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgie or force her to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build her trust in you.
She will have to learn over time that you will not hurt her, grab her and try to force her to allow you to hold her. 
Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched.

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her. 

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch her. 
Let her get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming her. 

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. 
If she becomes agitated or moves away from you, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. 
When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can then offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds in the palm of your hand. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with her.*


*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!!

Congratulations on your new little one~

You’ve come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best budgie care practices!

FaeryBee and Cody have given you great advice and resources and I agree with her completely. Please be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you’re up to date on everything!

If you take it slowly with your little one, you will be able to cultivate a loving and trusting relationship. 

Best wishes 👋


----------



## my1littlebird1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Thank you. Appreciate the feedback and information.


----------



## my1littlebird1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Thank you. My questions have been answered. Feel free to close this post and for additional questions I will start a relevant post.


----------

